# Subs Needed In Maryland



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I am putting together a subcontractor list for the 08 season if you can help or need help please send me a email to [email protected]. don't forget to post on this thread to keep it on top. 
thanks for your help and support


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

are you joking? you guys dont really get any real snow in maryland do you? isnt it like a inch a year? i lived in seaford delaware for a couple years when i was younger and i dont remember getting anything for snow really. however when i moved up here to maine.......


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

we get about 6-8 storms per year an estimated 3"-6"


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hmm . i imagine you live in mountains somewhere. suppose i never thought much about snow in carolina either until i saw it there. yeah. i looked it up too i was so surprised thinking about your post and it says maryland averages twenty inches a year. so if your in the mountains or north maryland i imagine you would see more. my mistake. i bet the further south you go the more plowing pays. less people with plows. and less people who are used to the snow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

bribrius;396028 said:


> are you joking? you guys dont really get any real snow in maryland do you? isnt it like a inch a year? i lived in seaford delaware for a couple years when i was younger and i dont remember getting anything for snow really. however when i moved up here to maine.......


In central maryland in the last few years for single event snow fall totals

03 28-32" depending on area 
05 18-23" depending on area
06 3-6" of the thicked heaviest slush ever. If it was 3-4 degrees cooler, it would have been 18-30 depend on area.

We average 24" per year. But we get a lot of little evens that are salt only. But when we get a real storm it drops a lot. If your in the fredrick area, the average storm is 6-11, where out in columbia its more like 2-3" in the same storm.

Myself and SALOPEZ are always looking for subs with loaders, backhoes, large farm tractors, skid loader, mini skid loaders, compact tractors w/cabs, shovel crews, single axel dumps and pickups (equiped with western/fisher plows) Great pay, long hours, preseason maintaince help, Spares equipment for break downs, etc.


----------

